# EVH 5150 III mini vs Peavey 6505+



## MrFighter (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi, I need your help to buy a new head. I want know, which of this heads is better with respect to:

-Definition in all (cleans, distortion and leads)
-Sweet tone in cleans.
-Balls.
-More thick tone in the distortion.
-More articulate tone.
-Best quality of build.
-Best cut in the mix.

namely, a head for lifetime!
You can help me?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 18, 2013)

MrFighter said:


> -Definition in all (cleans, distortion and leads)
> -Sweet tone in cleans.



5150 III it is.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jul 18, 2013)

Dude my 5150 50 watt is insane.

Loud as any 100 watt marshall I've played


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 18, 2013)

Aside from FAR superior cleans, the 5150III offers a better sound at lower volumes and can be integrated into MIDI setups with less hassle (custom cables, etc.) than the 6505+ 

It's got enough headroom to get up to full band/live levels, and can easily match the volume of the 6505+ if you push it a little harder.


----------



## MrFighter (Jul 18, 2013)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Aside from FAR superior cleans, the 5150III offers a better sound at lower volumes and can be integrated into MIDI setups with less hassle (custom cables, etc.) than the 6505+
> 
> It's got enough headroom to get up to full band/live levels, and can easily match the volume of the 6505+ if you push it a little harder.



Well, I want a head that can give exactly that... "better sound, but, at high volumes", because I think use this to play in live, in big concerts with my 4x12" cabinet!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 18, 2013)

MrFighter said:


> Well, I want a head that can give exactly that... "better sound, but, at high volumes", because I think use this to play in live, in big concerts with my 4x12" cabinet!



The 5150III mini has no problem pushing one or more 4x12 cabs, plus at a big concert, you'll be mic'd up anyway, so the extra volume is pretty redundant. Both amps have enough power to put out more volume from a cab than you would ever need to feed into a mic


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah you definitely want the III based on that list.


----------



## MrFighter (Jul 18, 2013)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> The 5150III mini has no problem pushing one or more 4x12 cabs, plus at a big concert, you'll be mic'd up anyway, so the extra volume is pretty redundant. Both amps have enough power to put out more volume from a cab than you would ever need to feed into a mic



Yeah, is truth, but, what you say with respect to the quality of build in the EVH mini? Is better that the Peavey? Because the Peavey is made in USA and many peoples have this amps for year without many problems. The EVH is made in Mexico.


----------



## viesczy (Jul 18, 2013)

I voted 5150 III as well. 

Don't get me wrong, the 6505+ is a great amp too, but owning the 5150 III 50 and having played along side of the original 5150s & 6505s, I think the EVH is closer to what you're looking for. 

For sheer gain, both are over the top. 

For cleans, when set up for a clean tone the 5150 III 50 is AWESOME! The shared settings for the crunch does sorta make a great clean and a great crunch tone hard to get unless you go the MIDI route (which I wish one of you who did it would EXPLAIN TO ME!!).

For articulation and gain, I don't recall any of the Peaveys being as clearly voiced while being so full of gain. They were more gain than articulation (in a good way) where the EVH is equal parts. 

For cutting in the mix, an EQ pedal is great at a frequency bump to do that. 

Build quality looks great on my EVH and it was made in Mexico. 

I actually might be off loading mine though, depending on how well something sounds/performs that was just delivered today I might not "need" my ivory 5150 III.

Derek


----------



## Jlang (Jul 18, 2013)

5153 without question, whole nother level of amp compared to the peavey.


----------



## noUser01 (Jul 18, 2013)

I don't have a ton of experience with either, but based on first impressions I definitely preferred the 5153.


----------



## JordanStGodard (Jul 18, 2013)

I've tried both. The 5150iii definitely was the better investment for me and based on your criteria, will do plenty fine for you.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 19, 2013)

MrFighter said:


> Yeah, is truth, but, what you say with respect to the quality of build in the EVH mini? Is better that the Peavey? Because the Peavey is made in USA and many peoples have this amps for year without many problems. The EVH is made in Mexico.



I'm not sure about being "better" but none of the bands I've seen/talked to that were using EVH heads had any complaints about reliability or anything like that. 

Really, either head will be a heavy metal tank


----------



## CM_X5 (Jul 19, 2013)

I spent a weekend messing with both the 6505+ and a 5153 mini, the mini was the clear winner. It (to my ears) outperformed the 6505+ though that's not to say the other was a bad amp at all. The mini is also a lot smaller and easier to carry which at least for me was a plus. The multiple channels were better for me, the sound plugged straight in was immediately better and the number one reason was my 8 string was a lot more cleaner on the mini. This could have been due to a lot of factors, but plugging in to the mini for the first time yielded great results without much tweaking. I couldn't get the attack on the lower string on the 6505+ that the mini had, take that however you will.

I read somewhere that earlier models of the mini (I think a serial number < 6000) had issues though I'm not sure with what. Can't find the forum post I read about it. Mine personally had cracks in all the knobs, serial < 9000. The store I bought it from replaced all the knobs right away and I have had no other issues.


----------



## Cobhc221 (Jul 19, 2013)

i actually have a video comparing the two sounds.
the evh 5150 III by far wins in overall tonality. most people might not know but on the 50 on the back of the head is a resonance knob. the 100 doesnt have that. If you want heres my link to my youtube channel if you want to view it or not.
Youtube.com/user/loki8lelouch7


----------



## guitarfishbay (Jul 19, 2013)

MrFighter said:


> namely, a head for lifetime!
> You can help me?



If you think this is going to be your main head for a long time you could consider paying the extra and getting the 100 watt 5150 iii.

It really is fantastic. There is no compromising on the shared controls for ch1 and ch2 and it sounds great at low volume too. I'm only suggesting it because you want a clean channel and unless you want to use a MIDI unit you'll have to compromise your CH2 tone choices on the 50 watter to get the nice clean. 

If you can deal with the extra cost and the fact it is massive in size I think the 100 watter is the better 'lifetime' investment. GAS will get you at some point though and you'll want other amps too, happens to everyone 

I know you asked 5153 mini or 6505+ but your lifetime comment made me suggest the 100 watter. If you don't want to spend the extra I'd go for the 50 watt EVH and a MIDI pedal.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Jul 19, 2013)

Either one is gonna be a really great amp.


----------



## MrFighter (Jul 19, 2013)

A question more, which head is less effervescent or fizz?


----------



## Runander (Jul 23, 2013)

Just out of curiousity, do all you 5150 players (be it Peavey or EVH) use Tubescreamers in front of your amp or does it sound good without one?


----------



## NinjaRaf (Jul 23, 2013)

Runander said:


> Just out of curiousity, do all you 5150 players (be it Peavey or EVH) use Tubescreamers in front of your amp or does it sound good without one?



The regular 5150s, I think, are the only ones that need it. The +/II, III, and 212 combos dont. My opinion of course. I dont boost my 212 combo.


----------



## JordanStGodard (Jul 23, 2013)

Runander said:


> Just out of curiousity, do all you 5150 players (be it Peavey or EVH) use Tubescreamers in front of your amp or does it sound good without one?



The 5150iii will get solid sounds effortlessly without using any overdrives. Boosting just helps make it a tad bit heavier than it already is.


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 23, 2013)

Runander said:


> Just out of curiousity, do all you 5150 players (be it Peavey or EVH) use Tubescreamers in front of your amp or does it sound good without one?


Peavey 5150 owner, better without IMHO


----------



## sear (Jul 23, 2013)

I have only played all these amps in shops, so take this with a grain of salt, but...


5150/6505 original - weak clean channel, but powerful and highly low-mid voiced with tons of gain.
5150II/6505+ - Marshall-style cleans that break up a bit earlier, crunch is brighter and crunchier, more upper-mid voiced, slightly less gain available (still more than you need), probably cuts through a thick mix better and/or makes more room for the bass guitar.
5150III - Fender-style cleans (slightly darker, possibly due to the speakers), crunch channel is a lot smoother, gain levels similar to the original 5150, overall tone is very similar too but also smoother and less gritty. Hard to explain but I feel the crunch and lead channels have less differences between them than on the original models.
All of them are excellent amps and I don't agree with the people who say that the 5150III is "better" - in terms of features, yes (more channels), but you also lose out on presence and resonance switches on the 100W model, which sucks, and the Mini has its share of limitations too.

Personally I think the 5150II/6505+ has the grittiest, rawest tone and sounds the "meanest" out of them, while the other models tend to sound bigger. Depending on what you want, one or the other might be appropriate.

Again, my feeling is the 6505+ sits best in a mix without requiring as much extra processing. However, when actually heard in a full mix, I think you would find someone who can pinpoint which is which with absolute certainty.



Runander said:


> Just out of curiousity, do all you 5150 players (be it Peavey or EVH) use Tubescreamers in front of your amp or does it sound good without one?


I boost on my 6505+ because I like the greater articulation in the low-end. Without it tends to get a bit muddy (especially if you don't have brand-new strings). The extra compression is nice too. That said I can get the tone boosted vs. unboosted very similar, and for certain styles of music I prefer the unboosted sound (especially if I want thicker/warmer/darker guitars).


----------



## MrFighter (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks to all, nobody more?


----------



## atticus1088 (Jul 24, 2013)

I recently bought the 5153 50w and the 2x12. 
Before that I was playing through my 5150 II and custom built cab (mesa 2x12 design). 
So far, I've spent 2 months with the EVH. I never play the peavey version anymore.
I can just get way more sounds that I like out of the EVH. Finally, I'm inspired by the sound I hear.

I think I'm going to sell my 5150 II

I have to agree with sear. the 5150 II is "meaner" sounding because of the upper mid voicing, definitely not as "refined" as the III but I prefer that part of the III. I feel that the III can get really close to the II, but not vice-versa. You have to really crank the presence on the III. I really don't want o knock the peavey versions at all. but the EVH version just fits me more.

I don't think either amp needs a ts style boost, but I can see why some people prefer it.
I prefer a warmer and darker sound.

I cant comment on the regular 5150 as I haven't played that model.


----------



## MrFighter (Jul 25, 2013)

sear said:


> I have only played all these amps in shops, so take this with a grain of salt, but...
> 
> 
> 5150/6505 original - weak clean channel, but powerful and highly low-mid voiced with tons of gain.
> ...



Well, I'm looking one thing more in the distortion channel. A sound fluid not mired, a head with a fluid distortion and of course, a balanced tone or dark, not so bright and tight, more loose and definite.


----------



## MrFighter (Jul 26, 2013)

Nobody more?


----------



## Mklane (Jul 26, 2013)

5150iii for me!


----------



## atticus1088 (Jul 29, 2013)

I have to agree with others. 

After owning both, all the descriptions you made in your first post definitely characterize the III 

Stop thinking about it and just buy it.


----------

